# Boston draft thread



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

With the 2011 draft coming up in under a week and the Celtics having a couple of pressing needs, it has the potential to be a very interesting night. Considering that Krstic and Shaq are both gone, Glen Davis is likely to be signed away by another team, and Jermaine's knees are constructed of balsa wood and bubblegum, I'd really like to see Nikola Vucevic available at 25, and I've also heard Jeremy Tyler's name mentioned. However, there's also a pressing need at backup 2/3 and a decent-to-likely chance of at least one trade going down. Post away with any thoughts, hopes, or rumors.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What about Charles Jenkins? Good three point shooter, long wingspan (which was necessary because he's only 6'3"), and not a bad passer. Don't know if it's a perfect fit, but getting a perfect fit at 25 is certainly not easy.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not wild about Vucevic. If they're going big I'd much rather they place a wager on Jeremy Tyler than a guy whose upside is "Poor Man's Nenad Krstic". I like Reggie Jackson and Jereme Richmond (as a second rounder) as well. Marshon Brooks would be on my short list except that he'll be long gone by the time Boston picks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

GregOden said:


> What about Charles Jenkins? Good three point shooter, long wingspan (which was necessary because he's only 6'3"), and not a bad passer. Don't know if it's a perfect fit, but getting a perfect fit at 25 is certainly not easy.


If the C's draft Jenkins then I'd put money on them trading Rondo before next season, because Delonte plays a relatively solid backup point. If Ainge is going to commit to one more year of trying to contend before going with a rebuild, then drafting Jenkins, sliding Delonte into the starters' role, and trading Rondo to LAC for Kaman and his expiring, Minny's 2012, and either Bledsoe or Aminu makes sense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Celtics need some bigs, badly. Barring any major trades, I can't see them passing on Vucevic, Tyler, or JaJuan Johnson. Still, a lot of the wings are much more appealing, and they'd really help the C's out a lot. It's just unfortunate that they might be going into next year with no Centers, a PF, and a hybrid Forward on their roster, with everyone else being a swingman or a guard.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't Jeremy Tyler have a ****load of hype once upon a time?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Brian said:


> Didn't Jeremy Tyler have a ****load of hype once upon a time?


Yeh, but I don't think he was ever going to be any better than he is now, even if he'd waited and gone to Louisville. He has the potential to be a really good role playing big, though, if he keeps his head on straight. His jumper's pretty good, though not to 3-point range, and he may end up being a beast on the glass and possibly on defense if his effort's there. He just really doesn't seem to care sometimes, so he'll grab rebounds and block shots with that 7'5" wingspan without trying. He quit on his team in Israel 10 games into their season, then had a solid season in Tokyo. I'd say due to his size and defensive/rebounding potential, he's absolutely worth the risk from the 20's and onward.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeh, but I don't think he was ever going to be any better than he is now, even if he'd waited and gone to Louisville. He has the potential to be a really good role playing big, though, if he keeps his head on straight. His jumper's pretty good, though not to 3-point range, and he may end up being a beast on the glass and possibly on defense if his effort's there. He just really doesn't seem to care sometimes, so he'll grab rebounds and block shots with that 7'5" wingspan without trying. He quit on his team in Israel 10 games into their season, then had a solid season in Tokyo. I'd say due to his size and defensive/rebounding potential, he's absolutely worth the risk from the 20's and onward.


Considering Ainge passed on Deandre Jordan to draft J.R. Giddens, I'm totally on board with taking a risk on a high-upside big man late in the first round.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think that Malcolm Lee the PG from UCLA would be a good fit.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Tom said:


> I think that Malcolm Lee the PG from UCLA would be a good fit.


Unless Rondo's being traded I'm not a fan of taking a point. The C's are pretty set at the position with Rondo and Delonte, and Avery Bradley's still there developing. If there's even a marginal prospect at center available, or a halfway decent swingman, those are much more pressing needs right now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Lee's 6'5", he can play either guard spot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lee really isn't much of a PG, just the same as Iman Shumpert is going to be a 2 in the NBA. I think Lee could fit in, but I'd rather the Celts go for someone with a better shot. Tyler Honeycutt sounds perfect if he's still available.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

DraftExpress has us with Honeycutt now. Last time I looked, they had us taking Justin Harper, which would be a pretty solid pick. 6'9 with some range, averaged 18 and 7 for Richmond and led them to the A-10 title. Also put up 19 reps in the bench press to lead this year's group. He has some range too shooting about 45% from three this season and 53% overall. He'll need to hit the weights, but I think he'll be a really solid pick up for the Celtics.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im personally praying for Kenneth Faried...but I dont see it happening


----------

